# Best water conditioner,stress relief,de-chlorinator



## denboka (Dec 2, 2011)

What do you use to treat the water at water change time?

I use whatever is on sale...I this a good idea?


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

I love prime from seachem. It really isn't that pricy.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Just use Prime. Get a 500ml bottle online for around $10 and it will treat 5000g worth of water. Except for Seachem Safe, it's the best value.


----------



## Mk4Gti (Dec 16, 2010)

i havent used any in a long time, ive just been adding tap water to my 90 gallon. My tank is heavily planted though and my water conditions are pristine.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Chlorine is the biggest reason to use a dechlorinator. Plants have nothing to do with it.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Prime.


----------



## Sierra255 (Sep 13, 2007)

As others have said, Prime is widely considered the best de-chlorinator. It's a great choice, especially for larger aquariums since it is so concentrated. I don't like it for my smaller aquariums because it's hard to dose out 1/10 of a capfull of the stuff. I use Zip Drops since you can use it by the drop. Whatever you choose, though, I recommend one that will treat both chlorine and chloramine. Not all on the market do.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

For those that use prime, why do you prefer it? I've used API water conditioner. It's fair priced. The lfs here that. Sells the seachem line wants a fortune for it. Including prime. And I seem to forget to order it online. But I'd be curious why prime is the choice for a lot of people.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Ive ordered Prime and its on the way but in the short term i picked up the API Tap water conditioner.

Chlorine is a concern but not as much as chloramines


----------



## wgreenbay (Jan 13, 2012)

I hear Prime is the preferred choice as well.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Aquaticfan said:


> For those that use prime, why do you prefer it? ...The lfs here that. Sells the seachem line wants a fortune for it. Including prime. And I seem to forget to order it online. But I'd be curious why prime is the choice for a lot of people.


 I used to think that too until I asked SeaChem about it:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/seachem/82736-prime-dosage-gallon.html

I completely sold on the value. I suggest anyone using it get an eye dropper.
:smile:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Actually what I do is buy the smallest Prime bottles, as they come with a dropper top, and then just use the big bottles to refill the small ones.

Stuff actually ends up super cheap when you only need one drop per gallon.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> Actually what I do is buy the smallest Prime bottles, as they come with a dropper top, and then just use the big bottles to refill the small ones.
> 
> Stuff actually ends up super cheap when you only need one drop per gallon.


 Where did you find those? That's even a better idea as I have to rubber band the eye dropper to the 500ml bottle. I loose that dropper almost as much as my car keys. :icon_roll:icon_redf


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

Any thoughts on Novaqua?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

DogFish said:


> Where did you find those? That's even a better idea as I have to rubber babd the eye dropper to the 500ml bottle. I loose that dropper almost as much as my car keys. :icon_roll:icon_redf


Petsmart!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

reddhawkk said:


> Any thoughts on Novaqua?


That was my favorite product. But, I was concerned about the salts they use to promote slime coat and if that might affect my plants.


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

I've used Prime for years. I also use the little bottle to dose. Some of my club members with lots of tanks or big tanks buy Safe, the dry form. It's even cheaper, but hard to measure for small amounts.


----------



## littlebittyfish (Feb 13, 2011)

I have to agree with everyone else. I have tried a bunch of other products but I always go back to using Prime...It seriously lasts a long while so the 10 dollars or so you will pay for it will go a long way..


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Cloram-x. I've been using the same 5 lbs for 2 years......................


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

How much was the 5 pound jug of Cloram-X?


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

http://www.jehmco.com/html/water_conditioners.html ABOUT $139
i may be picking some of this stuff up.
i really like the API because it doesn't add slime coat, and do all the extra stuff. i believe in the less u add the better off u are. but the cloram-x looks to be pretty nice. i'd lov to not have the sulfur smell when dechlorinating


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> http://www.jehmco.com/html/water_conditioners.html ABOUT $139
> i may be picking some of this stuff up.
> i really like the API because it doesn't add slime coat, and do all the extra stuff. i believe in the less u add the better off u are. but the cloram-x looks to be pretty nice. i'd lov to not have the sulfur smell when dechlorinating


I assume this is a typo? $139???? The link you posted has it for 37 bucks

You could get 20 lbs for about that.... 

Jehmco is misleading about the "fda approval". The letter from the FDA basically says that they don't approve or deny such things so everything is "approved". Not that any of that matters. 

http://www.reedmariculture.com/product_cloram_x.html


----------



## So_Fishy (Jan 16, 2012)

I use Prime and Stress Coat but mostly the Prime.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

lols i was looking at the ultimate water conditioner.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Prime...
I switch over my little drop checker bottle cap from their little bottles to their giant bottles..
2 drops a gallon rocks...


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

I just use this stuff designed for ponds, its 1ml per 10 gallons I believe and very cheap - neutralizes Chlorine and Chloramine - but I emailed the head of my cities water treatment plant and he said that they do not use chloramine, but better safe than sorry I suppose.
I forgot what it's called though =[ 
I may get prime just as something to use when I clean my filters or anything that may create a mini-cycle to neutralize the ammonia.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> lols i was looking at the ultimate water conditioner.


10 lbs of cloram-x would treat roughly the same amount of water for half the price. 

It is likely that "ultimate" is just a liquid version of cloram-x. Several of the dechlors out there are simply that.

Except that Chloarm x isn't a buffering agent/slime coat. So they're adding something dumb to it.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> 10 lbs of cloram-x would treat roughly the same amount of water for half the price.
> 
> It is likely that "ultimate" is just a liquid version of cloram-x. Several of the dechlors out there are simply that.
> 
> Except that Chloarm x isn't a buffering agent/slime coat. So they're adding something dumb to it.


 
I AGREE with the last statement.. i think that stuff is a waste of useful dechlorination space. healthy fish can produce their own slime...


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

Prime ftw. I've never had one of the small bottles with that came with a dropper though? but all I do is poke a very tiny pin hole in the seal and voila, you have a dropper for small tanks/WC's


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

I use ro/di water and aged tap. I fill up some jugs out of the tap and let them sit a day or two. I mix and use half tap and half ro.


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

I too hear Prime is best. Right now, I use Top Fin Dechlorinator, works fine. I have a bottle of Prime for whenever I finally use up the Top Fin.

Whatever you do, get one that works on chlorine AND chloramines.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Prime.

If you get an ammonia spike, it's your emergency extinguisher.


----------



## Wwh2694 (Dec 14, 2010)

+1 on prime. My fish and plants loves it


----------

